# Aquatics Live 2011 - a series of movies :)



## Piotr K. (30 Nov 2011)

Hi guys,

This is the first part of my report from Aquatics Live 2011 - a short trip around the ground floor of Olympia. Enjoy! 



Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## andyh (30 Nov 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Live 2011 - series of movies *

Glad u posted on here, saw u filming all over the place looking forward to the next one!

Great work

Andy


----------



## Piotr K. (30 Nov 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Live 2011 - series of movies *



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Glad u posted on here, saw u filming all over the place


Yes, that probably was me


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Nov 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Live 2011 - series of movies *

A really good informative video, brilliant for those that could not make it to the event, looking forward to the next one


----------



## Piotr K. (30 Nov 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Live 2011 - series of movies *



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> A really good informative video, brilliant for those that could not make it to the event,


That was exactly my idea - I also read PFK forum, and many people there wrote that they would like to come to AL, but they can't  Now they don't have to 8) (obviously, there were also other reasons for me to come to AL   ).


----------



## George Farmer (30 Nov 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Live 2011 - series of movies *

Hi Piotr

It was great to meet you in London. I really enjoyed our discussions about biotope aquascaping in particular.

Thanks for sharing this excellent video.  I look forward to more from you! 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Piotr K. (30 Nov 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Live 2011 - series of movies *



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi Piotr
> It was great to meet you in London. I really enjoyed our discussions about biotope aquascaping in particular.
> Thanks for sharing this excellent video.  I look forward to more from you!
> Cheers,
> George


Hi George 

I had really good time in London, and I really enjoy making such interviews about aquariums  I hope this is both fun and informative for the viewers  More movies coming soon!


----------



## Matt Warner (30 Nov 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Live 2011 - series of movies *

Great video! looking forward to the next one!


----------



## gillo45 (1 Dec 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Live 2011 - series of movies *

Really great show cant wait for the next one. Great Video Mate !


----------



## Piotr K. (2 Dec 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Live 2011 - series of movies *



			
				gillo45 said:
			
		

> Really great show cant wait for the next one. Great Video Mate !


Thanks  Next part coming next week


----------



## Piotr K. (12 Dec 2011)

Hi guys 

This is the second part of the report from London - this time UKAPS stand is filmed, with some persons on it


----------



## creg (12 Dec 2011)

thank you for sharing very insightful for someone who has never been to an aquatics show


----------



## Arana (12 Dec 2011)

Thanks for sharing, great job


----------



## Piotr K. (12 Dec 2011)

Arana said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing, great job


Thanks guys!


----------



## Gary Nelson (12 Dec 2011)

Brilliant stuff, as before great to look back on.  I can't wait to go to more events like this, the help others offer on this forum is second to none... This is the place to be!


----------



## Piotr K. (16 Mar 2012)

Phew... After months of searching for someone who could help me with sound post-processing, and after receiving all necessary permissions for publication - finally I was able to upload the final version of another movie from Aquatics Live 2011!

Ladies and Gentleman - George Farmer, and great tanks made by Eduard Gercog and Tony Swinney! 



Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Mar 2012)

Thanks, Piotr.   

I can't believe I confused A. crispus 'red' with C. balansae. I'm such an amateur!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Mar 2012)

Hehe, many thanks Piotr and apologies for delay with permission. Tony we are international stars now   
George shame for plants naming


----------



## Piotr K. (16 Mar 2012)

Hehe, the best thing is that when I was interviewing Goerge I didn't have the slightest idea about the existence of something like "_Aponogeton crispus_ 'Red' ". And I knew about the existence of _C. balansae_ only because previously I made this movie in Nature Aquarium Academy, showing their 110x50x50 tank with _Bolbitis_, and with _C. balansae_ 

Anyway - thanks for your help, guys, I really appreciate it, and I hope a lot of viewers will enjoy our video and learn from it!   

Cheers,

Piotr "Did-you-sign-the-permission-form-already?" K.  8) 

PS: Tony and Eduard, I'm affraid I will torment you again for the permissions   - when I'll be ready for publishing movies showing your tanks, shot from the tripod (I wouldn't dare to let the work of LondonDragon go in vain, who was persistently removing hundreds of visitors from the space between the tanks and my camera...  ).


----------

